# baby budgie behavior question



## flygirl (May 29, 2017)

I am speaking with a breeder who has some young budgies. She told me they are going through a "bitey stage" and they try to eat everything, including fingers. Has anyone else heard of that? She says they are hand tame but not to let that scare me. She has been in business for many years and appears to have a good reputation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd be interested in exactly how old the babies are at this time.

Budgies will do go through a bitey stage at around 12 weeks or so as their hormones start kicking in.*


----------



## flygirl (May 29, 2017)

She said that they are 4 weeks old and not ready to go to their new home until the end of the month, when they will be weaned.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Baby budgies should be kept with their Dad and siblings until they reach at least 8 weeks old.
This is very important for their socialization as budgies. 
Additionally, waiting until 8 weeks helps to ensure the babies are completely weaned which lessens the chance of regression.

If the babies are only 4 weeks old, then I'd say the fact they are chewing on everything (including fingers) is normal. 
They are learning what is food and what is good chewing material at this time. *


----------

